# Artillery Divisions of Pakistan Army



## Gryphon

We have dedicated threads for Pakistan Army Infantry Div's, Armoured Div's and Mechanized Div's. Here I have created one for Artillery Div's.



*Raising history:* Large-scale exercises code-named Zarb-e-Momin (1989) conducted by Pakistan Army in response to Operation Brasstacks helped develop its offensive-defense strategy or Doctrine of the Riposte. Assessments completed after the exercise noted that for the Strike Corps to make a significant breakthrough in the north, Artillery concentrations with adequate logistics were essential. This led to the raising of 2 Artillery Division in the 1990s, subordinate HQ 1 Strike Corps.

In the south, 21 Artillery Division came into existence in the late 2000's. This was placed under HQ 5 Corps and tasked to repel enemy offensives with massive artillery firepower.

*Current chain of command:* Currently, 2 and 21 Artillery Divisions are subordinate to Central and Southern command respectively with the regional command HQ at liberty to assign the formation to any corps - strike and/or holding. The Div's GOC is a two-star general from Arty.

*Structure:* In PA, Artillery Divisions have a three brigade structure as summarized below:

1st Artillery Brigade: 1x Heavy Regiment (203mm towed) + 2x Medium Regiment (155/130mm towed) + 1x Field Regiment (122/105mm towed)

2nd Artillery Brigade: 3x Medium Regiment (155/130mm towed) + 1x Field Regiment (122/105mm towed)

3rd Artillery Brigade: 2x SP Heavy Regiment (203mm SP) + 1x SP Medium Regiment (155mm SP) + 1x Medium Regiment (155/130mm towed)

_Side note: As may be required, the 3rd Artillery Brigade (being SP mostly) can be detached from the Arty Division and used to support Strike Corps operations.
_





*M110A2 203mm self-propelled howitzer with insignia of 21 Artillery Division during Pakistan Day Parade*

In addition to 3x Artillery Brigades, there is the divisional artillery component directly under GOC consisting of:

1x MLRS Regiment (300mm A-100)
1x MBRL Regiment (122mm KRL 122)
1 x Locating Regiment (SLC-2 radars and UAVs)
The brigades and the divisional artillery component each have 1x Meteorological and Survey Battery attached.

The Arty division also includes support units like Signals, Engineers, Supply & Transport, Medical, EME, Ordnance, MP, etc.

*Involvement in War on Terror:* Units and brigades from Artillery Divisions have actively fought in War on Terror in KPK incl. ex-FATA. Some may be surprised to know that even SP Medium Regiments with M109s have served terms on the western border.





*Pakistan Army Artillery - striving to be true to its motto of Izzat-O-Iqbal*

by: Gryphon
Corrections, if any, are appreciated.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
4 | Like Like:
32


----------



## Path-Finder

isn't it about time to phase out M110?


----------



## Zulfiqar

Gryphon said:


> We have dedicated threads for Pakistan Army Infantry Div's, Armoured Div's and Mechanized Div's. Here I have created one for Artillery Div's.
> 
> 
> 
> *Raising history:* Large-scale exercises code-named Zarb-e-Momin (1989) conducted by Pakistan Army in response to Operation Brasstacks helped develop its offensive-defense strategy or Doctrine of the Riposte. Assessments completed after the exercise noted that for the Strike Corps to make a significant breakthrough in the north, Artillery concentrations with adequate logistics were essential. This led to the raising of 2 Artillery Division in the 1990s, subordinate HQ 1 Strike Corps.
> 
> In the south, 21 Artillery Division came into existence in the late 2000's. This was placed under HQ 5 Corps and tasked to repel enemy offensives with massive artillery firepower.
> 
> *Current chain of command:* Currently, 2 and 21 Artillery Divisions are subordinate to Central and Southern command respectively with the regional command HQ at liberty to assign the formation to any corps - strike and/or holding. The Div's GOC is a two-star general from Arty.
> 
> *Structure:* In PA, Artillery Divisions have a three brigade structure as summarized below:
> 
> 1st Artillery Brigade: 1x Heavy Regiment (203mm towed) + 2x Medium Regiment (155/130mm towed) + 1x Field Regiment (122/105mm towed)
> 
> 2nd Artillery Brigade: 3x Medium Regiment (155/130mm towed) + 1x Field Regiment (122/105mm towed)
> 
> 3rd Artillery Brigade: 2x SP Heavy Regiment (203mm SP) + 1x SP Medium Regiment (155mm SP) + 1x Medium Regiment (155/130mm towed)
> 
> _Side note: As may be required, the 3rd Artillery Brigade (being SP mostly) can be detached from the Arty Division and used to support Strike Corps operations.
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *M110A2 203mm self-propelled howitzer with insignia of 21 Artillery Division during Pakistan Day Parade*
> 
> In addition to 3x Artillery Brigades, there is the divisional artillery component directly under GOC consisting of:
> 
> 1x MLRS Regiment (300mm A-100)
> 1x MBRL Regiment (122mm KRL 122)
> 1 x Locating Regiment (SLC-2 radars and UAVs)
> The brigades and the divisional artillery component each have 1x Meteorological and Survey Battery attached.
> 
> The Arty division also includes support units like Signals, Engineers, Supply & Transport, Medical, EME, Ordnance, MP, etc.
> 
> *Involvement in War on Terror:* Units and brigades from Artillery Divisions have actively fought in War on Terror in KPK incl. ex-FATA. Some may be surprised to know that even SP Medium Regiments with M109s have served terms on the western border.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pakistan Army Artillery - striving to be true to its motto of Izzat-O-Iqbal*
> 
> by: Gryphon
> Corrections, if any, are appreciated.




Some questions.

How many guns are usually in 203 mm regiments. 12 or 18?

What about 155 mm SP ones. 12 or 18?

What about MLRS? How many trucks per regt?

Just wanted to sum up assets at disposal to each division for my orbat day dreaming.


----------



## Areesh

I love these threads of @Signalian

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gryphon

@HRK @Inception-06 @Signalian @Path-Finder @Starlord @JPMM @Bratva @Sine Nomine @Trailer23 @Horus @DESERT FIGHTER @Tps43 @waz @The Eagle @niaz @Joe Shearer @Nilgiri and anyone else interested

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## HRK

Gryphon said:


> @HRK @Inception-06 @Signalian @Path-Finder @Starlord @JPMM @Bratva @Sine Nomine @Trailer23 @Horus @DESERT FIGHTER @Tps43 @waz @The Eagle @niaz and anyone else interested


well I should accept my weakness about the orbat, so would mostly act silent reader in this thread ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## YeBeWarned

Does MRLS comes under Artillery Divisions ?


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

Gryphon said:


> M110A2 203mm self-propelled howitzer with insignia of 21 Artillery Division during Pakistan Day Parade


Pakistan Army loves this Giant tracked howitzer ,each pounding the enemy with a 203 mm (8 inch)artillery shell. Many nations have surplus stocks of them ready to be deposed. Turkey and Egypt are one of them, i specially like the Turkish models.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ghost 125

information about orbat should not be shared on open forums. i am glad that information given above is inaccurate.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## iLION12345_1

These things aren’t secret though, common knowledge. It’s available online. No one will say any sensitive stuff anyways. 


Ghost 125 said:


> information about orbat should not be shared on open forums. i am glad that information given above is inaccurate.


Yes MLRS are under artillery. All kinds of rockets and missiles are.
18 guns per regiments for 155, both towed and SPs. Can’t say about the 203s.



Path-Finder said:


> isn't it about time to phase out M110?


The 203s are still relevant for Pakistan, we have even older ones in stock. They’re still guns capable of firing a huge projectile, say past the LOC, to a pretty long range with high accuracy. No need to phase them out.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Signalian

Gryphon said:


> @HRK @Inception-06 @Signalian @Path-Finder @Starlord @JPMM @Bratva @Sine Nomine @Trailer23 @Horus @DESERT FIGHTER @Tps43 @waz @The Eagle @niaz and anyone else interested


I was intentionally not posting Artillery thread  hehehe, but its great that you posted.



Ghost 125 said:


> information about orbat should not be shared on open forums. i am glad that information given above is inaccurate.


Mixture of accurate info with inaccuracy is alright on open forums. Wiki reference can be given so people don't take info seriously to the heart. Posting style can also mix up info. Most members like to read numbers, not tech details.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dazzler

@Gryphon @Signalian 

Pals, too much info is being released in such threads.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Signalian

Areesh said:


> I love these threads of @Signalian


Thank you. Nuke assets and Artillery are very close in nature. Gryphon has done a good job though.



Dazzler said:


> @Gryphon @Signalian
> 
> Pals, too much info is being released in such threads.


Bhai, Tell Webby to delete such threads of mine

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gryphon

Path-Finder said:


> isn't it about time to phase out M110?



Not even close!

Its SP, and the huge projectile it fires can absolutely decimate enemy bunkers. Check for surplus, PA may add more 



Zulfiqar said:


> Some questions.
> 
> How many guns are usually in 203 mm regiments. 12 or 18?
> 
> What about 155 mm SP ones. 12 or 18?
> 
> What about MLRS? How many trucks per regt?
> 
> Just wanted to sum up assets at disposal to each division for my orbat day dreaming.



12 in SP Heavy & MLRS/MBRL Regiments.

18 in SP Medium Regiments.



Starlord said:


> Does MRLS comes under Artillery Divisions ?



Yes.



Signalian said:


> I was intentionally not posting Artillery thread  hehehe, but its great that you posted.



Why? I even asked you once.



Dazzler said:


> @Gryphon @Signalian
> 
> Pals, too much info is being released in such threads.



Relax, nothing classified in here. 



Signalian said:


> Nuke assets and Artillery are very close in nature.



For nuclear, there is a separate chain of command: HQ ASFC > Strategic Forces > Strategic Missile Groups > Missile Regiments.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Mumm-Ra

fun fact: the mortars regiment were once also part of the artillery. I think after 2005, all of them were converted to either field of medium regiments and the mortars were handed over to the infantry

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Is 300 SH 15 procurement deal done?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

HRK said:


> well I should accept my weakness about the orbat, so would mostly act silent reader in this thread ....



Me to !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cuirassier

Good going @Gryphon 

Wondering if 21 Arty Div has fully withdrawn from Malakand or not, or is it just Div less 2 bdes?


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

Gryphon said:


> We have dedicated threads for Pakistan Army Infantry Div's, Armoured Div's and Mechanized Div's. Here I have created one for Artillery Div's.
> 
> 
> 
> *Raising history:* Large-scale exercises code-named Zarb-e-Momin (1989) conducted by Pakistan Army in response to Operation Brasstacks helped develop its offensive-defense strategy or Doctrine of the Riposte. Assessments completed after the exercise noted that for the Strike Corps to make a significant breakthrough in the north, Artillery concentrations with adequate logistics were essential. This led to the raising of 2 Artillery Division in the 1990s, subordinate HQ 1 Strike Corps.
> 
> In the south, 21 Artillery Division came into existence in the late 2000's. This was placed under HQ 5 Corps and tasked to repel enemy offensives with massive artillery firepower.
> 
> *Current chain of command:* Currently, 2 and 21 Artillery Divisions are subordinate to Central and Southern command respectively with the regional command HQ at liberty to assign the formation to any corps - strike and/or holding. The Div's GOC is a two-star general from Arty.
> 
> *Structure:* In PA, Artillery Divisions have a three brigade structure as summarized below:
> 
> 1st Artillery Brigade: 1x Heavy Regiment (203mm towed) + 2x Medium Regiment (155/130mm towed) + 1x Field Regiment (122/105mm towed)
> 
> 2nd Artillery Brigade: 3x Medium Regiment (155/130mm towed) + 1x Field Regiment (122/105mm towed)
> 
> 3rd Artillery Brigade: 2x SP Heavy Regiment (203mm SP) + 1x SP Medium Regiment (155mm SP) + 1x Medium Regiment (155/130mm towed)
> 
> _Side note: As may be required, the 3rd Artillery Brigade (being SP mostly) can be detached from the Arty Division and used to support Strike Corps operations.
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *M110A2 203mm self-propelled howitzer with insignia of 21 Artillery Division during Pakistan Day Parade*
> 
> In addition to 3x Artillery Brigades, there is the divisional artillery component directly under GOC consisting of:
> 
> 1x MLRS Regiment (300mm A-100)
> 1x MBRL Regiment (122mm KRL 122)
> 1 x Locating Regiment (SLC-2 radars and UAVs)
> The brigades and the divisional artillery component each have 1x Meteorological and Survey Battery attached.
> 
> The Arty division also includes support units like Signals, Engineers, Supply & Transport, Medical, EME, Ordnance, MP, etc.
> 
> *Involvement in War on Terror:* Units and brigades from Artillery Divisions have actively fought in War on Terror in KPK incl. ex-FATA. Some may be surprised to know that even SP Medium Regiments with M109s have served terms on the western border.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pakistan Army Artillery - striving to be true to its motto of Izzat-O-Iqbal*
> 
> by: Gryphon
> Corrections, if any, are appreciated.


If, hypothetically, the PA buys wheeled SPs, how would those factor into this?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gryphon

TF141 said:


> Good going @Gryphon
> 
> Wondering if 21 Arty Div has fully withdrawn from Malakand or not, or is it just Div less 2 bdes?



Op HQ + units from two arty bdes + attached units from other formations.

Can't return unless one-for-one replacements are available.



Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> If, hypothetically, the PA buys wheeled SPs, how would those factor into this?



Under the GOC's direct command is something akin to divisional artillery with each of MLRS/MBRL/Loc Regts - add one or two wheeled regts and formalize the 4th arty bde.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cuirassier

Gryphon said:


> Op HQ + units from two arty bdes + attached units from other formations.
> 
> Can't return unless one-for-one replacements are available.
> 
> 
> 
> Under the GOC's direct command is something akin to divisional artillery with each of MLRS/MBRL/Loc Regts - add one or two wheeled regts and formalize the 4th arty bde.


IMO an independent infantry brigade is enough for the Malakand Division, considering that FC KP has also been subdivided into North and South under two-stars each. The kind of operations are usually limited to intelligence based hits on sleeper cells, and for that the MI and/or LCB would be apt, with FC SOG. Would say the same for Waziristan (but to a lesser extent), where we have two divisions tied up while the hostile action is usually relegated to small unit action with IEDs and ambushes near the fence.

visited Swat last year and the only time I saw the army was at Malam Jabba and Kanju/Matta. So it is indeed a skeleton deployment.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## aliaselin

Do Pakistan have artillery brigade under Corps? Do Indian have artillery and tank brigade under its mountain Corps


----------



## aliaselin

If Pakistan Artillery Division has only one regiment of MLRS, there should be only 24 units of 300mm MLRS. But we know Pakistan has bought 48 units of it, so I believe there should be something wrong. Maybe one regiment of 122mm MBRL has been replaced by 300mm MLRS


----------



## Cuirassier

aliaselin said:


> Do Pakistan have artillery brigade under Corps? Do Indian have artillery and tank brigade under its mountain Corps


Corps Arty Bde, Yes.


----------



## Ghost 125

aliaselin said:


> If Pakistan Artillery Division has only one regiment of MLRS, there should be only 24 units of 300mm MLRS. But we know Pakistan has bought 48 units of it, so I believe there should be something wrong. Maybe one regiment of 122mm MBRL has been replaced by 300mm MLRS


no infact there are only 24 in service



aliaselin said:


> Do Pakistan have artillery brigade under Corps? Do Indian have artillery and tank brigade under its mountain Corps


no tank bde but yes Arty bdes are essential part of any diviion


----------



## aliaselin

Ghost 125 said:


> no tank bde but yes Arty bdes are essential part of any diviion


I Mean under Corps，not division. From Wiki, it is said that there is 10th artillery brigade under XVI Corps of Indian army. What is the difference between these two?


Ghost 125 said:


> no infact there are only 24 in service


Is it possible 2 300mm MLRS regiments and 1 122 mm regiments form a new rocket brigade?


TF141 said:


> Corps Arty Bde, Yes.


So what is the difference between this brigade and brigade under artillery division?


----------



## Ghost 125

aliaselin said:


> I Mean under Corps，not division. From Wiki, it is said that there is 10th artillery brigade under XVI Corps of Indian army. What is the difference between these two?
> 
> Is it possible 2 300mm MLRS regiments and 1 122 mm regiments form a new rocket brigade?
> 
> So what is the difference between this brigade and brigade under artillery division?


yes i mean corps, i mistakenly wrote division. usually corps arty resources are employed to complement the firepower of under command divisions in various sectors and used for interdiction deep behind enemy lines. (using long range Arty or rocket forces)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Dazzler said:


> @Gryphon @Signalian
> 
> Pals, too much info is being released in such threads.


Most of the guys here are not from Military so How on earth they are getting the information.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mumm-Ra

Zarvan said:


> Most of the guys here are not from Military so How on earth they are getting the information.



They are either ex-military or have worked with the military in some capacity. However, you will not find classified info. released by them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tipu7

Gryphon said:


> We have dedicated threads for Pakistan Army Infantry Div's, Armoured Div's and Mechanized Div's. Here I have created one for Artillery Div's.
> 
> 
> 
> *Raising history:* Large-scale exercises code-named Zarb-e-Momin (1989) conducted by Pakistan Army in response to Operation Brasstacks helped develop its offensive-defense strategy or Doctrine of the Riposte. Assessments completed after the exercise noted that for the Strike Corps to make a significant breakthrough in the north, Artillery concentrations with adequate logistics were essential. This led to the raising of 2 Artillery Division in the 1990s, subordinate HQ 1 Strike Corps.
> 
> In the south, 21 Artillery Division came into existence in the late 2000's. This was placed under HQ 5 Corps and tasked to repel enemy offensives with massive artillery firepower.
> 
> *Current chain of command:* Currently, 2 and 21 Artillery Divisions are subordinate to Central and Southern command respectively with the regional command HQ at liberty to assign the formation to any corps - strike and/or holding. The Div's GOC is a two-star general from Arty.
> 
> *Structure:* In PA, Artillery Divisions have a three brigade structure as summarized below:
> 
> 1st Artillery Brigade: 1x Heavy Regiment (203mm towed) + 2x Medium Regiment (155/130mm towed) + 1x Field Regiment (122/105mm towed)
> 
> 2nd Artillery Brigade: 3x Medium Regiment (155/130mm towed) + 1x Field Regiment (122/105mm towed)
> 
> 3rd Artillery Brigade: 2x SP Heavy Regiment (203mm SP) + 1x SP Medium Regiment (155mm SP) + 1x Medium Regiment (155/130mm towed)
> 
> _Side note: As may be required, the 3rd Artillery Brigade (being SP mostly) can be detached from the Arty Division and used to support Strike Corps operations.
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *M110A2 203mm self-propelled howitzer with insignia of 21 Artillery Division during Pakistan Day Parade*
> 
> In addition to 3x Artillery Brigades, there is the divisional artillery component directly under GOC consisting of:
> 
> 1x MLRS Regiment (300mm A-100)
> 1x MBRL Regiment (122mm KRL 122)
> 1 x Locating Regiment (SLC-2 radars and UAVs)
> The brigades and the divisional artillery component each have 1x Meteorological and Survey Battery attached.
> 
> The Arty division also includes support units like Signals, Engineers, Supply & Transport, Medical, EME, Ordnance, MP, etc.
> 
> *Involvement in War on Terror:* Units and brigades from Artillery Divisions have actively fought in War on Terror in KPK incl. ex-FATA. Some may be surprised to know that even SP Medium Regiments with M109s have served terms on the western border.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pakistan Army Artillery - striving to be true to its motto of Izzat-O-Iqbal*
> 
> by: Gryphon
> Corrections, if any, are appreciated.


We got several independent artillery brigades. What's their structure? Does they follow the pattern of A, B or C? Or mixed?
Pakistan has pretty large stock of M109 and it does not fit in above configuration unless we got indep SP Brigades attached with Armored & Mec divisions.


----------



## Gryphon

Tipu7 said:


> We got several independent artillery brigades. What's their structure? Does they follow the pattern of A, B or C? Or mixed?
> Pakistan has pretty large stock of M109 and it does not fit in above configuration unless we got indep SP Brigades attached with Armored & Mec divisions.



There are 9× Corps Artillery brigades and one or two independent artillery brigades under GHQ. The former use towed guns and 122mm MBRLs.

SP Medium Regiments are held by Divisional Artillery (Armd/Mech Div) and other IABG's.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

@PanzerKiel which artillery is more effective in Hilly Terrain? Self Propelled or Towed?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> @PanzerKiel which artillery is more effective in Hilly Terrain? Self Propelled or Towed?



Of course, towed howitzers.



Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> @PanzerKiel which artillery is more effective in Hilly Terrain? Self Propelled or Towed?



Reasons for not using SP Artillery in hilly terrain
-limited availability of roads
-limited turning radius available due to sharp turns
-Steep gradients
-Need for maintenance and support base for SP vehicles (spares and repair)
-Additional load on logistics for supply of POL
-Bridges in mountains may not be able to take load of SP vehicles
....Just some of the reasons.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

PanzerKiel said:


> Of course, towed howitzers.
> 
> 
> 
> Reasons for not using SP Artillery in hilly terrain
> -limited availability of roads
> -limited turning radius available due to sharp turns
> -Steep gradients
> -Need for maintenance and support base for SP vehicles (spares and repair)
> -Additional load on logistics for supply of POL
> -Bridges in mountains may not be able to take load of SP vehicles
> ....Just some of the reasons.


I was watching comparisions between Pakistan and India's Artillery. though we Outnumber them in Self Propelled Artillry but they outnumber was by 1:3.5 in Towed Artillery and is increasing thanks to M777 and Dhanush. I think PA must look into Towed Artilleries too as LOCs are hot and incursions will probably happen first at LOCs and WBs in case of escalation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> I was watching comparisions between Pakistan and India's Artillery. though we Outnumber them in Self Propelled Artillry but they outnumber was by 1:3.5 in Towed Artillery and is increasing thanks to M777 and Dhanush. I think PA must look into Towed Artilleries too as LOCs are hot and incursions will probably happen first at LOCs and WBs in case of escalation



Dear, donot see this in isolation for Indian western front only. Their artillery has to be distributed between their Chinese and Pakistani borders. They have more area to look after, thereby more resources required. If you want to have crystal analysis, then do closely observe the number of artillery formations and brigades they have deployed solely against Pakistan. Then you will be able to arrive at a meaningful result.

You know its a bit more complex than it seems. In simple terms, if we buy more artillery, then its means we have to raise more units (which is not in our domain, Ministry of Defence, Finance etc, they get involved since these new raisings require fundings), then since there is a upwards ceiling for the strength of the army, so again MOD has to approve so that budgetary and pay allocations can be made......
New units means more strength, new accommodation and unit areas will have to be constructed for the new units (again money needed)

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Joe Shearer

PanzerKiel said:


> Dear, donot see this in isolation for Indian western front only. Their artillery has to be distributed between their Chinese and Pakistani borders. They have more area to look after, thereby more resources required. If you want to have crystal analysis, then do closely observe the number of artillery formations and brigades they have deployed solely against Pakistan. Then you will be able to arrive at a meaningful result.
> 
> You know its a bit more complex than it seems. In simple terms, if we buy more artillery, then its means we have to raise more units (which is not in our domain, Ministry of Defence, Finance etc, they get involved since these new raisings require fundings), then since there is a upwards ceiling for the strength of the army, so again MOD has to approve so that budgetary and pay allocations can be made......
> New units means more strength, new accommodation and unit areas will have to be constructed for the new units (again money needed)



Nobody playing war games (not the military) ever takes infrastructure (buildings and roads and bridges) or logistics into account. Facts of life.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## PanzerKiel

Joe Shearer said:


> Nobody playing war games (not the military) ever takes infrastructure (buildings and roads and bridges) or logistics into account. Facts of life.



...And who takes them into account...wins!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Joe Shearer

PanzerKiel said:


> ...And who takes them into account...wins!



I will forward some information that is indirectly relevant to your thread, in the sincere hope that the forward will not be misunderstood, that it is well understood to be for the underlining of your point.



> The BRO is building 61 strategic roads spanning 3,346 kilometres along the crucial India-China border. The roads are being built at a breakneck speed and in fact, 72% of roads i.e over 2,400 kilometres have been already blacktopped making them all-weather roads.
> 
> 
> The BRO is also slated to complete the blacktopping of 11 other crucial roads along the India-China border before December 2019 and the blacktopping of another 9 roads will be completed by 2020. The construction of the roads at a rapid pace is aimed to alter the status quo and change the military dynamics in the region. The BRO is constructing roads which include all-weather alternative access into Ladakh, passing through the Rohtang -Koksar- Kelong route into the Zanskar valley and further up into Nimu. This access will reduce travel time for the military by several hours. Three more tunnels — Baralach La, Lachung La, and Tanglang La — are now being constructed. The Rohtang tunnel will be thrown open this December.
> 
> 
> China has been trying since long to stake a claim on Arunachal Pradesh and the state has witnessed Chinese aggression in the recent past as the state also grapples with connectivity issues. Hence, in Arunachal Pradesh, the 180 km-long road parallel to the India-China border connecting Passighat to Brahmakund is now complete. Interestingly, Taksin and Tama Chung Chung are linked by the road connecting the Eastern and Western RALP (Rest of Arunachal Pradesh, a military term), saving thousands of kilometres of journey. The BRO has also stepped up its efforts in the West with as the crucial 255 km Durbok-Shyok-Daulat Beg Oldie (DSDBO) road connecting Leh to the northernmost corner of India, which lies a few kilometres south of the critical Karakoram Pass, is now complete and blacktopped. Importantly, all the 40-odd bridges along the DSDBO road have been widened and strengthened to allow heavy vehicles to travel with ease.
> 
> 
> The construction of crucial roads has resulted in a significant reduction in time for moving troops, equipment, supplies, and stocks and has reduced by about 40%. The BRO is using technology to construct roads at a faster rate as it has adopted new cementitious- and admixture- based technology — which allow constructing roads faster in colder climates where construction season is smaller and also material doesn’t easily disintegrate, unlike traditional constructions. The new technology has reduced the time taken to construct and blacktop the roads by about one-third.
> 
> Please notice the over-riding importance given to one set of borders; this may correct some fallacies that you have yourself also tried to correct, one or two posts earlier.
> Passighat to Brahmakund is in the furthest easternmost corner, in the Walong sector, abutting on Myanmar.
> Anyone who wishes to trace the line Durbok-Shyok-Daulat Beg Oldie will see how this alignment runs through the most difficult and hostile terrain in Ladakh.
> Daulat Beg Oldie, for those who are not serving officers in the Pakistan military, is India's most advanced air base in the Ladakh sector.
> These are all roads that can take towed artillery up to and including the weight of the ATAGS howitzer, that in trials has gone beyond 45 kms.
> Arunachal Pradesh is even more difficult terrain; it is enough to juxtapose that terrain with the specifications of the M777 for the edges of the puzzle to match very nicely. No claims are being made; only this juxtaposition is presented.
> Other road-building and infrastructure building is not touched upon here as being superfluous; it seems that the PA knows each and every detail already, and handing it more just adds to the monotony of the analyst.[end of quote]

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

PanzerKiel said:


> If you want to have crystal analysis, then do closely observe the number of artillery formations and brigades they have deployed solely against Pakistan. Then you will be able to arrive at a meaningful result.


@Joe Shearer can you make a thread about it?



PanzerKiel said:


> You know its a bit more complex than it seems. In simple terms, if we buy more artillery, then its means we have to raise more units (which is not in our domain, Ministry of Defence, Finance etc, they get involved since these new raisings require fundings), then since there is a upwards ceiling for the strength of the army, so again MOD has to approve so that budgetary and pay allocations can be made......
> New units means more strength, new accommodation and unit areas will have to be constructed for the new units (again money needed)


Well sir we are buying VT-4s and SH 15s so increase in units is already happening

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Joe Shearer

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> @Joe Shearer can you make a thread about it?
> 
> 
> Well sir we are buying VT-4s and SH 15s so increase in units is already happening



I am not promising; the lock-down keeps me busy with housework, sweeping, swabbing, washing clothes, shopping for vegetables and provisions, cooking, cleaning/washing up - you get the picture. 

But without trying too hard to be precisely up to date, or precisely accurate - for reasons that you will understand if you have been following Gryphon, Signalian and PanzerKiel - I will try to put up something in a day or two.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gryphon

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> we are buying VT-4s and SH 15s so increase in units is already happening



New equipment doesn't necessarily mean new units, 1/3rd of PA armour inventory is obsolete - awaiting replacement.

Same applies to artillery - when M109s recently came - existing regts were converted to SP Medium.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Incog_nito

Does Army needs 203mm and 155mm self propelled artillery from current users willing to sell? To complement their current inventory?


----------



## PanzerKiel

Incog_nito said:


> Does Army needs 203mm and 155mm self propelled artillery from current users willing to sell? To complement their current inventory?



We do need new SP Artillery for the new armored brigades.



PanzerKiel said:


> We do need new SP Artillery for the new armored brigades.


.... But we are going for wheeled Artillery as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Incog_nito

PanzerKiel said:


> We do need new SP Artillery for the new armored brigades.
> 
> 
> .... But we are going for wheeled Artillery as well.



Why not get some more of the same type on which we are already experienced and expert to use and mobilize.

M110 203mm self propelled and even towed version is very good for PA in current as well as in near future wars.


----------



## Gryphon

Gryphon said:


> 3rd Artillery Brigade: 2x SP Heavy Regiment (203mm SP) + 1x SP Medium Regiment (155mm SP) + 1x Medium Regiment (155/130mm towed)
> 
> _Side note: As may be required, the 3rd Artillery Brigade (being SP mostly) can be detached from the Arty Division and used to support Strike Corps operations.
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *M110A2 203mm self-propelled howitzer with insignia of 21 Artillery Division during Pakistan Day Parade*
> 
> In addition to 3x Artillery Brigades, there is the divisional artillery component directly under GOC consisting of:
> 
> 1x MLRS Regiment (300mm A-100)
> 1x MBRL Regiment (122mm KRL 122)
> 1 x Locating Regiment (SLC-2 radars and UAVs)
> The brigades and the divisional artillery component each have 1x Meteorological and Survey Battery attached.



The process to permanently detach the SP Artillery Brigade from Artillery Division may well be underway now paving the way towards folding the Divisional assets into a Composite Artillery Brigade.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

has @Gryphon left the forum?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

Path-Finder said:


> has @Gryphon left the forum?


I have just note after your post he has posted message on his profile page 

does anybody know the reason ....???

or know him outside of the forum ... ???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

HRK said:


> I have just note after your post he has posted message on his profile page
> 
> does anybody know the reason ....???
> 
> or know him outside of the forum ... ???


I saw his message on the status and I was unable to communicate with him. Sad he is gone.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Signalian

Path-Finder said:


> has @Gryphon left the forum?


Its the good ones who are sorely missed.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Sunny4pak

*Pak Army Artillery Guns & MRLs.*







*Dear Sir,*
@Irfan Baloch @Imran Khan @StormBreaker @HRK @Rafi @mingle 

*Hope you like my work in this video?*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## HRK

Sunny4pak said:


> *Pak Army Artillery Guns & MRLs.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Dear Sir,*
> @Irfan Baloch @Imran Khan @StormBreaker @HRK @Rafi @mingle
> 
> *Hope you like my work in this video?*


I would like to read the sources for Panther howitzer and the total number M-110 SPH ..... I believe you might have mistakenly added their numbers

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sunny4pak

HRK said:


> I would like to read the sources for Panther howitzer and the total number M-110 SPH ..... I believe you might have mistakenly added their numbers



Sir, Thanks for the feedback. I got the info from wiki & military factory regarding users of these howitzers, however, the numbers might not be correct. I will cross check though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aamir Hussain

A tabulation of Arty pieces received over the years by Pakistan from various sources:

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Zarvan

Aamir Hussain said:


> A tabulation of Arty pieces received over the years by Pakistan from various sources:
> 
> View attachment 644194


So we have 72 Panter Artillery Guns

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aamir Hussain

Zarvan said:


> So we have 72 Panter Artillery Guns


yes and roughly 500 M109 155mm SP HOW.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Reichmarshal

The ones bought from the u.s and the ones already on our inventory have been brought to A 5 standard.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PanzerKiel

Aamir Hussain said:


> A tabulation of Arty pieces received over the years by Pakistan from various sources:
> 
> View attachment 644194



We do not have Panter.....less only one piece in Nowshera.

@Zarvan

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Arsalan

PanzerKiel said:


> We do not have Panter.....less only one piece in Nowshera.
> 
> @Zarvan


I agree. None in active duty. There is just one at school getting dust and rust!



Zarvan said:


> So we have 72 Panter Artillery Guns





Aamir Hussain said:


> yes and roughly 500 M109 155mm SP HOW.


None in active duty.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aamir Hussain

Arsalan said:


> I agree. None in active duty. There is just one at school getting dust and rust!
> 
> 
> 
> None in active duty.


None of the 500 M109 SP HOW on active duty? I think not. Or you meant for the Panter?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arsalan

Aamir Hussain said:


> None of the 500 M109 SP HOW on active duty? I think not. Or you meant for the Panter?


YES, Panter! The M109's form the back bone of our artillery/howitzer force sir.

We have one Panter sitting at School of Artillery-Nowshera. Not part of the course anymore and not being used anywhere. We initially planned to buy 72 of those and a trial order of 12 guns was also placed, 60 were to be made by HIT. I am not sure if any more were even delivered but i am sure that no other Panter is part of any unit. *Just the one gun at Nowshera.*

Also, now this don't make much sense but in case of Pakistan which have no extra cash to thrown around, the experience with Panter have been the main hindrance in Pakistan exploring any more Turkish artillery options like the Turkish version of Korean K-9, the T-155 Firtina.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PanzerKiel

Arsalan said:


> YES, Panter! The M109's form the back bone of our artillery/howitzer force sir.
> 
> Pakistan which have no extra cash to thrown around

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheDarkKnight

Arsalan said:


> YES, Panter! The M109's form the back bone of our artillery/howitzer force sir.
> 
> We have one Panter sitting at School of Artillery-Nowshera. Not part of the course anymore and not being used anywhere. We initially planned to buy 72 of those and a trial order of 12 guns was also placed, 60 were to be made by HIT. I am not sure if any more were even delivered but i am sure that no other Panter is part of any unit. *Just the one gun at Nowshera.*
> 
> Also, now this don't make much sense but in case of Pakistan which have no extra cash to thrown around, the experience with Panter have been the main hindrance in Pakistan exploring any more Turkish artillery options like the Turkish version of Korean K-9, the T-155 Firtina.


Did PA loose any money in the Panter deal? Or its just that it did not meet our requirements at all?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

PanzerKiel said:


>


What happened? What do you not agree with boss?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PanzerKiel

Arsalan said:


> What happened? What do you not agree with boss?



Not having cash....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Signalian

Sunny4pak said:


> *Pak Army Artillery Guns & MRLs.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Dear Sir,*
> @Irfan Baloch @Imran Khan @StormBreaker @HRK @Rafi @mingle
> 
> *Hope you like my work in this video?*



I think you should read posts on PDF about Pakistan Army Artillery systems for better information and some of your figures are incorrect.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Vapour

Does Pakistan require further procurement of towed artillery to adopt an aggresive posture along the LOC and WB?


----------



## Sunny4pak

Signalian said:


> I think you should read posts on PDF about Pakistan Army Artillery systems for better information and some of your figures are incorrect.


Thanks a lot Sir, Will do it in next Videos. I do get lot of stuff from PDF though.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

c. 1900s: British Royal Artillery Force in NWFP (now Khyber Pakhtunkhwa)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Signalian

ghazi52 said:


> c. 1900s: British Royal Artillery Force in NWFP (now Khyber Pakhtunkhwa)
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 705670


100 years later, RVFC has 4 legged mules.

Rotary in mountains should have been made common now for transport and re-supply.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Raja Porus

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1362361997950676994

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Signalian

Desert Fox 1 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1362361997950676994


There are 3 x Armd Divs, 5-6 x RAPIDs, 7-8 x Indep Armd/Mech Bdes and 3 x Arty Divs. 
How may K-9s are required to support all these forces minus induction in Arty Divs for now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Raja Porus

Signalian said:


> There are 3 x Armd Divs, 5-6 x RAPIDs, 7-8 x Indep Armd/Mech Bdes and 3 x Arty Divs.
> How may K-9s are required to support all these forces minus induction in Arty Divs for now.


Yes but it's just an initial batch. If the follow up order is larger then it should worry us for this system outmatches everyo of our capability on paper. But only if inducted in larger numbers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Artillery inventory of Pakistan Army*

June 10, 2021

A large number and variety of artillery units are in service with in the Pakistan army, each covering a different need considering range, firepower and fire rate and ease in transportation. All those artillery systems originate from different countries and are listed below in a visualized manner, however weapons like mortars/other systems are not listed. 

*Artillery inventory of the Pakistan armed forces*

*A-100E MLRS*

Multiple Launch Rocket System (300mm)

Origin: Pakistan / China






*A-100 MLRS*

Multiple Launch Rocket System (300mm)

Origin : China






*KRL 122 MLRS*

Multiple Launch Rocket System (122mm)

Origin : Pakistan / China






*M110-A2 SPG*

Self Propelled gun or SPG (203mm)

Origin : United States of America






*M109-A5 SPG*

Self propelled gun (155mm)

Origin : United States of America





*
M115 Howitzer*

Towed Howitzer (203mm)

Origin : United States of America






*M198 Howitzer*

Towed Howitzer (155mm)

Origin : United States of America






*M114 Howitzer*

Towed Howitzer (155mm)

Origin : United States of America





*
Norinco D-30 Howitzer*

Towed howitzer (122mm)

Origin : China






*Type 54-1 Howitzer*

Towed Howitzer (122mm)

Origin : China






*M101 Howitzer*

Towed howitzer (105mm)

Origin : United States of America






*Type 59-1 Field Gun*

Field Gun (130mm)

Origin : China






*Ordnance QF 25-pounder*

Field Gun (88mm)

Origin : United Kingdom





*
OTO Melara Mod 56 *

Pack howitzer ( 105mm)

Origin: Italy

















Artillery inventory of Pakistan Army


A visualized list of all artillery units in operational use by Pakistan army




pakistanstrategicinstitute.blogspot.com


----------



## Raja Porus

I doubt the 25 pounders are being used by the army. I suppose they have been transferred to the FC. Similarly what about Italian 105mm?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Inception-06

Desert Fox 1 said:


> I doubt the 25 pounders are being used by the army. I suppose they have been transferred to the FC. Similarly what about Italian 105mm?



I guess they play still their role as mountain artillery and are deployed at Siachen.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1405917159507824642

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

* Fatah-1 Guided Multi-Launch Rocket System*
By
Admin PSF





Symbolic image of Fatah-1 Guided Multi-Launch Rocket System


Before reaching the current stage of modern self-propelled howitzers, Automated Towed Howitzers, Fire Control Radar’s, Metrological and target acquisition Radar’s, and various types of ammunition (high Explosive, Anti-Tank, Guided Missiles, Rocket Artillery), the concept has come a long way being developed from trial and error throughout human history. There was a time when artillery regiments were unorganized as a sperate arm and used for laying sieges or defending fortress. Stepping on the road towards betterment and modernization, the newer reorganized artillery arms around the world got equipped with different caliber guns and sizes of shells such as Light, Medium, Heavy, Mountain and Field Artillery. This modernization included many new concepts such as Self-Propelled Howitzers and Multi Launch Rocket Systems, the division is based on combination of different factors such as size, mobility, range, caliber, size of shell, etc.

During military operations, the role of Artillery is to provide support to other fighting arms. This role mainly falls into two categories, either to suppress the enemy or to cause heavy damage and destruction. A good artillery backing is what a commander wishes for in the battlefield, subdivided into four main types known as Mortar’s, Howitzer, Self-Propelled Howitzer and Rocket Artillery.

Pakistan Army Artillery Corps is currently using various US, Chinese and European based Artillery systems such as M109A3, M109A5, M110A2 Self-Propelled Howitzers, M198, M115, M114, Panter Towed Howitzers, meanwhile the newer equipment also includes A100 and KRL122 Multi Launch Rocket System.

However, the latest system Pakistan Army is going for was a recently tested Guided Multi Launch Rocket System (G-MLRS) named as Fatah-1. The indigenously designed and developed weapon system developed by in-cooperation of Khan Research Laboratories (KRL) and NESCON can carry a conventional, high explosive warhead up to 140 Kilometers.

The Weapon will provide the capability to strike with precision deep strikes behind enemy lines. It is also very cost-effective and efficient antidote to multi layered Air Defense Systems. It will soon be commissioned with in Pakistan Army Artillery Corps. As the name represents Fatah-1, we can expect its second and third version with the extended range up to 250 Kilometers.

ISPR has shared the video in which rocket can been seen fired from the launcher from an unidentified test range. The President, Prime Minister of Pakistan, Chairman Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee and Chief of Army Staff congratulated the scientists and participating troops for successful test flight.











Exclusive: Fatah-1 Guided Multi-Launch Rocket System - Pakistan Strategic Forum


Before reaching the current stage of modern self-propelled howitzers, Automated Towed Howitzers, Fire Control Radar’s, Metrological and target acquisition Radar’s, and various types of ammunition (high Explosive, Anti-Tank, Guided Missiles, Rocket Artillery), the concept has come a long way...




pakstrategic.com


----------



## iLION12345_1

ghazi52 said:


> * Fatah-1 Guided Multi-Launch Rocket System*
> By
> Admin PSF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Symbolic image of Fatah-1 Guided Multi-Launch Rocket System
> 
> 
> Before reaching the current stage of modern self-propelled howitzers, Automated Towed Howitzers, Fire Control Radar’s, Metrological and target acquisition Radar’s, and various types of ammunition (high Explosive, Anti-Tank, Guided Missiles, Rocket Artillery), the concept has come a long way being developed from trial and error throughout human history. There was a time when artillery regiments were unorganized as a sperate arm and used for laying sieges or defending fortress. Stepping on the road towards betterment and modernization, the newer reorganized artillery arms around the world got equipped with different caliber guns and sizes of shells such as Light, Medium, Heavy, Mountain and Field Artillery. This modernization included many new concepts such as Self-Propelled Howitzers and Multi Launch Rocket Systems, the division is based on combination of different factors such as size, mobility, range, caliber, size of shell, etc.
> 
> During military operations, the role of Artillery is to provide support to other fighting arms. This role mainly falls into two categories, either to suppress the enemy or to cause heavy damage and destruction. A good artillery backing is what a commander wishes for in the battlefield, subdivided into four main types known as Mortar’s, Howitzer, Self-Propelled Howitzer and Rocket Artillery.
> 
> Pakistan Army Artillery Corps is currently using various US, Chinese and European based Artillery systems such as M109A3, M109A5, M110A2 Self-Propelled Howitzers, M198, M115, M114, Panter Towed Howitzers, meanwhile the newer equipment also includes A100 and KRL122 Multi Launch Rocket System.
> 
> However, the latest system Pakistan Army is going for was a recently tested Guided Multi Launch Rocket System (G-MLRS) named as Fatah-1. The indigenously designed and developed weapon system developed by in-cooperation of Khan Research Laboratories (KRL) and NESCON can carry a conventional, high explosive warhead up to 140 Kilometers.
> 
> The Weapon will provide the capability to strike with precision deep strikes behind enemy lines. It is also very cost-effective and efficient antidote to multi layered Air Defense Systems. It will soon be commissioned with in Pakistan Army Artillery Corps. As the name represents Fatah-1, we can expect its second and third version with the extended range up to 250 Kilometers.
> 
> ISPR has shared the video in which rocket can been seen fired from the launcher from an unidentified test range. The President, Prime Minister of Pakistan, Chairman Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee and Chief of Army Staff congratulated the scientists and participating troops for successful test flight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exclusive: Fatah-1 Guided Multi-Launch Rocket System - Pakistan Strategic Forum
> 
> 
> Before reaching the current stage of modern self-propelled howitzers, Automated Towed Howitzers, Fire Control Radar’s, Metrological and target acquisition Radar’s, and various types of ammunition (high Explosive, Anti-Tank, Guided Missiles, Rocket Artillery), the concept has come a long way...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pakstrategic.com


PA does not use Panters. Nor are KRL-122 “new equipment”
What is their source for Fatah-2 and 3 and their ranges?…Seems like a poorly researched article, they often make mistakes with numbers of stuff in PA service in their other articles too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## ghazi52

British Artillery In Action, North-West Frontier ( KPK ), 1930's (c).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

A captured 25-pounder towed artillery piece.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Signalian

A good display of towed guns coming close to shoot and scoot of SP platforms. Its synchronized within the battery which is not easy to master.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Raja Porus

Signalian said:


> A good display of towed guns coming close to shoot and scoot of SP platforms. Its synchronized within the battery which is not easy to master.


Speaks volumes about our training, professional and experience. This tactic will help alot in supporting infantry attacks, especially since each inf bde in a div has atleast one field regt with one medium also available.
Coming in, setting up and firing three rounds in about five minutes is a splendid achievement. Though in real scenario determining coordinates etc may take a few minutes more still this amount of firepower in such a small period of time from an unknown location will awe the enemy defences and will also save our own artillery from counter battery fire.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Desert Fox 1 said:


> Speaks volumes about our training, professional and experience. This tactic will help alot in supporting infantry attacks, especially since each inf bde in a div has atleast one field regt with one medium also available.
> Coming in, setting up and firing three rounds in about five minutes is a splendid achievement. Though in real scenario determining coordinates etc may take a few minutes more still this amount of firepower in such a small period of time from an unknown location will awe the enemy defences and will also save our own artillery from counter battery fire.


MLRS? For that purpose?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

I am pretty sure of one thing: Pak military loves to maintain an extreme secrecy! They never ever show their true #s and capabilities! No matter what the NATO/Israil/India etc. put in Afganistan Pak could outmaneuver it!!! Results are there to see….

As for the Info-Pak equation, it’s getting into the favor of Pak thanks to China….

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Akh1112

PSF is known to be full of shit.

Reactions: Angry Angry:
1


----------



## HRK

Akh1112 said:


> PSF is known to be full of shit.


PSF = Peoples Student Federation .... ???

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Akh1112

HRK said:


> PSF = Peoples Student Federation .... ???


Pak strategic forum. Their admins and writers are known for peddling straight lies and also being clueless about things but pretending to be knowledgable

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Signalian

In 1948, Pakistan Army deployed a 25-pounder artillery gun in Kashmir sector. The 25-Pounder Gun was un assembled in 15 x parts and transported by mules. It could be assembled in11 minutes and unassembled in 8 minutes. This was witnessed by PA CnC who then allowed it to be deployed in Poonch.

The 25-Pounder Gun had to transition between at least 10 bunkers for firing and save it self from CB fire from Indian Army. Along with a 6-pounder gun, It was instrumental in destroying fortified bunkers of Indian Army in late Aug 1948. 

Later the 25-Pounder gun's fire was directed on Poonch air strip to stop IAF aircraft from landing there which were providing supplies to front lines. In disarray, IAF started supplying from air. These supplies would also land on Pakistani troops and tribal warriors. IAF and IA started bombing at this 25-Pounder Gun day and night but the gun's location was changed every night in different bunkers already dug out for it. 

On the eve of 9th Sept 1948, Indian Army artillery shell landed in its bunkers and destroyed some parts of the gun. A party was sent out to 501 Wksp Rawalpindi to obtain parts and with in a few days the gun was back in action again. This time around 3 x AAA guns were deployed around it to protect it from IAF aircraft. 6 new hardened bunkers were built for the gun to save it from enemy fire

On 10th October 1948, IAF masterminded a plan a to destroy the 25-Pounder Gun. An IAF Harvard plane was brought in as bait for landing on Poonch airstrip. The 25-Pounder Gun started firing. IAF and IA calculated its location and IAF sent in bombers to take out the gun. Pakistani AAA guns destroyed 1 x IAF bomber and the rest bugged out. This was the last attack on this gun and IAF/IA gave up after that. The gun was never destroyed.

The main credit to this lone gun is not allowing Indian supplies to reach frontlines in mountains in sept and oct 1948. The 25-Pounder Gun also had following kills to its credit when it was used in AA and CB role:

a. 1 x IAF Harvard aircraft
b. 1 x IAF Bomber aircraft
c. 1 x Indian Army field gun


25-Pounder Gun Unit: 2 Field Regiment.
6-Pounder Gun unit; 29 Anti Tank Battery
Source: Hilal

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Signalian

ghazi52 said:


> * Fatah-1 Guided Multi-Launch Rocket System*
> By
> Admin PSF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Symbolic image of Fatah-1 Guided Multi-Launch Rocket System
> 
> 
> Before reaching the current stage of modern self-propelled howitzers, Automated Towed Howitzers, Fire Control Radar’s, Metrological and target acquisition Radar’s, and various types of ammunition (high Explosive, Anti-Tank, Guided Missiles, Rocket Artillery), the concept has come a long way being developed from trial and error throughout human history. There was a time when artillery regiments were unorganized as a sperate arm and used for laying sieges or defending fortress. Stepping on the road towards betterment and modernization, the newer reorganized artillery arms around the world got equipped with different caliber guns and sizes of shells such as Light, Medium, Heavy, Mountain and Field Artillery. This modernization included many new concepts such as Self-Propelled Howitzers and Multi Launch Rocket Systems, the division is based on combination of different factors such as size, mobility, range, caliber, size of shell, etc.
> 
> During military operations, the role of Artillery is to provide support to other fighting arms. This role mainly falls into two categories, either to suppress the enemy or to cause heavy damage and destruction. A good artillery backing is what a commander wishes for in the battlefield, subdivided into four main types known as Mortar’s, Howitzer, Self-Propelled Howitzer and Rocket Artillery.
> 
> Pakistan Army Artillery Corps is currently using various US, Chinese and European based Artillery systems such as M109A3, M109A5, M110A2 Self-Propelled Howitzers, M198, M115, M114, Panter Towed Howitzers, meanwhile the newer equipment also includes A100 and KRL122 Multi Launch Rocket System.
> 
> However, the latest system Pakistan Army is going for was a recently tested Guided Multi Launch Rocket System (G-MLRS) named as Fatah-1. The indigenously designed and developed weapon system developed by in-cooperation of Khan Research Laboratories (KRL) and NESCON can carry a conventional, high explosive warhead up to 140 Kilometers.
> 
> The Weapon will provide the capability to strike with precision deep strikes behind enemy lines. It is also very cost-effective and efficient antidote to multi layered Air Defense Systems. It will soon be commissioned with in Pakistan Army Artillery Corps. As the name represents Fatah-1, we can expect its second and third version with the extended range up to 250 Kilometers.
> 
> ISPR has shared the video in which rocket can been seen fired from the launcher from an unidentified test range. The President, Prime Minister of Pakistan, Chairman Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee and Chief of Army Staff congratulated the scientists and participating troops for successful test flight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exclusive: Fatah-1 Guided Multi-Launch Rocket System - Pakistan Strategic Forum
> 
> 
> Before reaching the current stage of modern self-propelled howitzers, Automated Towed Howitzers, Fire Control Radar’s, Metrological and target acquisition Radar’s, and various types of ammunition (high Explosive, Anti-Tank, Guided Missiles, Rocket Artillery), the concept has come a long way...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pakstrategic.com


Indian Army 31st Armored Division has 2nd SP regt and 269th SP Regt fielding K-9 SP Artillery. PA 5-Corps Assets could face 31st Armd Div and that's where long range guided weapons for Counter battery fire are useful.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

India now one step ahead to procure israeli ATHOS, Indian made DHANUSH and ATAGSA but tgere are issues in indian made guns which will be rectfied soon wit M 777 and K 9 thunder indian army will have edge on our artilery but SH 15 pak some how create balance but since few guns are made in india they can have mote guns than us


----------



## Super Falcon

But india dont have SH 15 type gun these guns can move faster and are multi mission can fire nuclear rounds and specially can be dropped by air


----------



## Ghost 125

Super Falcon said:


> But india dont have SH 15 type gun these guns can move faster and are multi mission can fire nuclear rounds and specially can be dropped by air


SH 15... dropped by air ?? have you seen the size of that thing

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Pandora

Ghost 125 said:


> SH 15... dropped by air ?? have you seen the size of that thing



I think he means it can be transported via heavy transport jets like IL76.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

Ghost 125 said:


> SH 15... dropped by air ?? have you seen the size of that thing


Yes they can be dropped i have meet with artillery division captain few months back he said it can be dropped by air china uses them against india at highest peak

If tanks can be dropped why not SH 15


Pandora said:


> I think he means it can be transported via heavy transport jets like IL76.


People here misinterpret most butnot use some sense


----------



## Ghost 125

Super Falcon said:


> Yes they can be dropped i have meet with artillery division captain few months back he said it can be dropped by air china uses them against india at highest peak
> 
> If tanks can be dropped why not SH 15
> 
> People here misinterpret most butnot use some sense


ohhh i dont make sense...we dont even have an inf para brigade...and you talking about dropping big *** 52 cal self propelled guns ..great


Super Falcon said:


> Yes they can be dropped i have meet with artillery division captain few months back he said it can be dropped by air china uses them against india at highest peak
> 
> If tanks can be dropped why not SH 15
> 
> People here misinterpret most butnot use some sense


also i would like to meet that bright artillery captain and thrash some sense into him

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Raja Porus

Ghost 125 said:


> also i would like to meet that bright artillery captain and thrash some sense into him


Tottay🐦 are good at memorising(ratta) things they don't understand.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

Ghost 125 said:


> ohhh i dont make sense...we dont even have an inf para brigade...and you talking about dropping big *** 52 cal self propelled guns ..great
> 
> also i would like to meet that bright artillery captain and thrash some sense into him


Why not did u heared that any airforce would drop bombs from civilian planes n 65 or 71 ar pak airforces planned to drop bombs from civilian air line i ont know if u heared i


----------



## PanzerKiel

Super Falcon said:


> Why not did u heared that any airforce would drop bombs from civilian planes n 65 or 71 ar pak airforces planned to drop bombs from civilian air line i ont know if u heared i


We all know about that, what @Ghost 125 is trying to say is that there is a big difference between dropping bombs and dropping vehicles or guns from airplanes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Super Falcon

PanzerKiel said:


> We all know about that, what @Ghost 125 is trying to say is that there is a big difference between dropping bombs and dropping vehicles or guns from airplanes.


Im just saying they can do weired things

China has been droping these guns in ladakh


----------



## Inception-06

Desert Fox 1 said:


> Desert Fox 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt the 25 pounders are being used by the army. I suppose they have been transferred to the FC. Similarly what about Italian 105mm?
Click to expand...


@farooqbhai007

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

New howitzer wheeled

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Signalian

Path-Finder said:


> isn't it about time to phase out M110?


Turkish Army has many M-110s to be replaced  PA Corps Arty Bdes can choose between more MLRS or more heavy guns.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,.,

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1521398595899080704

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

ghazi52 said:


> ,.,.,.,.,
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1521398595899080704
> 
> 
> View attachment 850825
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 850826
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 850827


The guy has literally copy & paste my post (click here) from the thread titled _"__Italy delivering surplus self-propelled howitzers to Pakistan Army"



_

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Reichmarshal

sue him for copyrights infringements

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## HRK

Reichmarshal said:


> sue him for copyrights infringements


na my point is to show how Open source Twitter accounts works

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Signalian

HRK said:


> The guy has literally copy & paste my post (click here) from the thread titled _"__Italy delivering surplus self-propelled howitzers to Pakistan Army"
> View attachment 850984
> _


Yar woh turkey k pass bahut saray M-110 kharray huay hain. Unka bhi koi bandobast karayo PA mein

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Signalian said:


> Yar woh turkey k pass bahut saray M-110 kharray huay hain. Unka bhi koi bandobast karayo PA mein


I think Pakistan is looking to retire its own M110 and you are saying about getting more from Italy.


----------



## Signalian

Zarvan said:


> I think Pakistan is looking to retire its own M110 and you are saying about getting more from Italy.


Sorry Sir, please accept my apologies.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Ghost 125

Zarvan said:


> I think Pakistan is looking to retire its own M110 and you are saying about getting more from Italy.


and who told u this


----------



## Zarvan

Ghost 125 said:


> and who told u this


From various sources I have been told that there are plans to retire M110 soon. Some senior and reliable guys on this forum also mentioned it.

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## emotionless_teenage

Shouldve just upgrade those M110 with modern FCS and loading system like what the russian did with their 2S7 Pion

Sometimes there's just no substitute for large caliber howitzer raining the battlefield with heavy shells

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## iLION12345_1

emotionless_teenage said:


> Shouldve just upgrade those M110 with modern FCS and loading system like what the russian did with their 2S7 Pion
> 
> Sometimes there's just no substitute for large caliber howitzer raining the battlefield with heavy shells


The one place where Russia takes the cake over the US is self propelled artillery, the 2S7, 2S19 and now even the 2S35 are quite a major step up from the equivalent era and role US SPs (those being M110, M109A5 and M109A7). The M109 and M110 chassis don’t have the same room for improvement or the same ranges as those Russian guns did, they also have little to nothing in the way of automation and hence slow reload rates, even with a modern FCS the M110 can’t really compare to the 2S7 because of the M110s limited firing range. A modern 155 can go much further and deliver more deadly ammo while doing so, still, the M110 are good workhorses for PA especially since india has a rather small SP fleet at the moment.


----------



## Signalian

iLION12345_1 said:


> The one place where Russia takes the cake over the US is self propelled artillery, the 2S7, 2S19 and now even the 2S35 are quite a major step up from the equivalent era and role US SPs (those being M110, M109A5 and M109A7). The M109 and M110 chassis don’t have the same room for improvement or the same ranges as those Russian guns did, they also have little to nothing in the way of automation and hence slow reload rates, even with a modern FCS the M110 can’t really compare to the 2S7 because of the M110s limited firing range. A modern 155 can go much further and deliver more deadly ammo while doing so, still, the M110 are good workhorses for PA especially since india has a rather small SP fleet at the moment.


Lets hope PA found a new way to deliver 180 anti-personnel/anti-material grenades through one round only.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## iLION12345_1

Signalian said:


> Lets hope PA found a new way to deliver 180 anti-personnel/anti-material grenades through one round only.


They very easily can, with modern SPs, that are able to fire twice as far, twice as fast and can instead fire two rounds to accomplish the same task, granted they buy the correct ammo. This time there is no real argument in the favor of an old system, the M110 is used because its there and because it’s cheap, not because it has any unique capabilities, it was never a good SP when compared to its counterparts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Signalian

iLION12345_1 said:


> They very easily can, with modern SPs, that are able to fire twice as far, twice as fast and can instead fire two rounds to accomplish the same task, granted they buy the correct ammo. This time there is no real argument in the favor of an old system, the M110 is used because its there and because it’s cheap, not because it has any unique capabilities, it was never a good SP when compared to its counterparts.


Mobile warfare combined with shoot and scoot ability of MLRS/tube - how does range of Arty factor in then ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iLION12345_1

Signalian said:


> Mobile warfare combined with shoot and scoot ability of MLRS/tube - how does range of Arty factor in then ?


I’m sorry, but I’m not sure I follow your question or point this time.
I think more range is always profitable in a shoot and scoot situation too because you can be further back from the enemy and have more engagement options. If you’re say 25 kilometers away then you have a higher chance of running into enemy fire or air or UCAVs than you’d be 50 kilometers into your own territory. 

Modern SPs are also far more mobile than an older M110 and have significantly faster set ups and pack ups before and after firing (usually faster than MLRS systems as well)

Or did you mean MLRS over normal artillery? In which case price, reload- ability, mobility etc still make them viable, a long with a larger selection of ammunition. (tracked or wheeled SPs are significantly more mobile than MLRS systems, on which note KRL122s have an underpowered chassis, I wonder if PA has thought about doing anything for it)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Signalian

iLION12345_1 said:


> I’m sorry, but I’m not sure I follow your question or point this time.
> I think more range is always profitable in a shoot and scoot situation too because you can be further back from the enemy and have more engagement options. If you’re say 25 kilometers away then you have a higher chance of running into enemy fire or air or UCAVs than you’d be 50 kilometers into your own territory.
> 
> Modern SPs are also far more mobile than an older M110 and have significantly faster set ups and pack ups before and after firing (usually faster than MLRS systems as well)
> 
> Or did you mean MLRS over normal artillery? In which case price, reload- ability, mobility etc still make them viable, a long with a larger selection of ammunition. (tracked or wheeled SPs are significantly more mobile than MLRS systems, on which note KRL122s have an underpowered chassis, I wonder if PA has thought about doing anything for it)


Armor forces are highly mobile, they are constantly moving, usually towards enemy, closing gap - how would range of howitzer help?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## iLION12345_1

Signalian said:


> Armor forces are highly mobile, they are constantly moving, usually towards enemy, closing gap - how would range of howitzer help?


Range means more mobility options, even if the armor is moving towards the enemy, the further back the artillery is, the safer it is, the more terrain it can use and the farther it can retreat in case needed. 

Let’s put it like this, the armored forces have pushed into enemy territory and you have two types of artillery pieces, one has a shorter range and hence you need to put it some 25KM behind your forces so they can engage effectively, another with a 50KM range can be stationed further back. Both have the same mobility. Now what if the terrain 50km behind the frontline is safer, has better ground, has better cover/concealment, is closer to your supply and communication lines. Has better AD coverage and less chance of enemy counter fire etc. in that case range definitely does matter, even when advancing with an armored column and using shoot and scoot tactics. It matters even more so in defensive situations.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Signalian

iLION12345_1 said:


> Range means more mobility options, even if the armor is moving towards the enemy, the further back the artillery is, the safer it is, the more terrain it can use and the farther it can retreat in case needed.
> 
> Let’s put it like this, the armored forces have pushed into enemy territory and you have two types of artillery pieces, one has a shorter range and hence you need to put it some 25KM behind your forces so they can engage effectively, another with a 50KM range can be stationed further back. Both have the same mobility. Now what if the terrain 50km behind the frontline is safer, has better ground, has better cover/concealment, is closer to your supply and communication lines. Has better AD coverage and less chance of enemy counter fire etc. in that case range definitely does matter, even when advancing with an armored column and using shoot and scoot tactics. It matters even more so in defensive situations.


I think range is not the deciding factor when looking for an artillery piece. i do agree that M-110 is an old system however I wanted to read you views so I kept asking you to elaborate as you always have interesting views to share. The utility of M-110 is still there in my view depending how effectively an old system is used by exploiting enemy through M-110 strengths.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Mahabahu kaunteya

What is a cargo type artillery shell ?


----------



## PanzerKiel

Signalian said:


> I think range is not the deciding factor when looking for an artillery piece. i do agree that M-110 is an old system however I wanted to read you views so I kept asking you to elaborate as you always have interesting views to share. The utility of M-110 is still there in my view depending how effectively an old system is used by exploiting enemy through M-110 strengths.


The main advantage of this piece is simply that its is self propelled. Being mobile, it is able to provide integral fire support for normal fire missions and counter battery fire for mobile armored or mechanized brigades. This way, there is no need for towed artillery to accompany the armor because nether they are mobile nor are protected from small arms fire. Moreover, SP artillery does not require that much time to deploy. These advantages make them ideal as well as necessary fire support pieces to accompany mobile elements in a highly fluid battle.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## bhola record

Dumb question : in modern day scenario how do you position your artillery assets for them too wok optimally and to avoid sabotage(mainly airstrikes)?


----------



## PanzerKiel

bhola record said:


> Dumb question : in modern day scenario how do you position your artillery assets for them too wok optimally and to avoid sabotage(mainly airstrikes)?


With integrated AD assets for protection of course. Well camoflaged. Anti thermal nets.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bhola record

PanzerKiel said:


> With integrated AD assets for protection of course. Well camoflaged. Anti thermal nets.


thank you sir was missing you and your knowledge.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Bahaadur Shaah

Shouldn't we disband these division level formation of Artillery and integrate them Infantry formation to better provide protection and firepower to infantry units? Towed at Battalion level, SP at Brigade level and MRLS and MBRL at division level?


----------



## Raja Porus

Bahaadur Shaah said:


> Shouldn't we disband these division level formation of Artillery and integrate them Infantry formation to better provide protection and firepower to infantry units? Towed at Battalion level, SP at Brigade level and MRLS and MBRL at division level?


What if a regiment/bde is in a less threatened sector than the other?

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## emotionless_teenage

Bahaadur Shaah said:


> Shouldn't we disband these division level formation of Artillery and integrate them Infantry formation to better provide protection and firepower to infantry units? Towed at Battalion level, SP at Brigade level and MRLS and MBRL at division level?


Because it's stupid

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## blain2

Bahaadur Shaah said:


> Shouldn't we disband these division level formation of Artillery and integrate them Infantry formation to better provide protection and firepower to infantry units? Towed at Battalion level, SP at Brigade level and MRLS and MBRL at division level?


It would be an utter underutilization of very expensive assets.

From a planning perspective, it makes no sense. Usually when operations are planned, artillery fire support for armour and infantry is catered to as needed. Depending on the need, regimental, brigade level or even a divisional artillery groups (multiple artillery guns from across multiple units) is incorporated in the fire plan to be undertaken. As an example, our strike corps would have the benefit of divisional artillery at their disposal as needed. Why take this away and distribute and take away from the aggregated power potential of artillery fire?



PanzerKiel said:


> The main advantage of this piece is simply that its is self propelled. Being mobile, it is able to provide integral fire support for normal fire missions and counter battery fire for mobile armored or mechanized brigades. This way, there is no need for towed artillery to accompany the armor because nether they are mobile nor are protected from small arms fire. Moreover, SP artillery does not require that much time to deploy. These advantages make them ideal as well as necessary fire support pieces to accompany mobile elements in a highly fluid battle.


I saw these 8 inch guns firing a few times. It is an unforgettable experience.

Those on the receiving end have my sympathies. Maj Gen Shaukat Reza wrote about the 8-inch towed versions being used in the 1965 war against some Indian armor formations (cannot recall where) and the rounds from these guns overturned a couple of Indian tanks.

I think we are probably the only army using both the towed and SP versions of this gun now.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Pakistan should turn its Fatah system into something similar like this. 

@PanzerKiel

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Bahaadur Shaah

Aren't these both Artillery Divisions converted into Strategic Forces?

Are there any non strategic Artillery Division/s in Army right now?

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

Bahaadur Shaah said:


> Aren't these both Artillery Divisions converted into Strategic Forces?
> 
> Are there any non strategic Artillery Division/s in Army right now?


By that count, we have more than five strategic and non strategic artillery divisions.


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

Signalian said:


> Yar woh turkey k pass bahut saray M-110 kharray huay hain. Unka bhi koi bandobast karayo PA mein


I would love to have all of them in our inventory. The mere sight of them is awesome. Below is a convoy of Turkish M110s in Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Bahaadur Shaah

PanzerKiel said:


> By that count, we have more than five strategic and non strategic artillery divisions.


Name them Please!

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

Bahaadur Shaah said:


> Name them Please!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Bahaadur Shaah

PanzerKiel said:


> View attachment 862171


Usually means I don't know 😂

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Signalian

Bahaadur Shaah said:


> Usually means I don't know 😂


Yes he is an enthusiastic teenager who posts on PDF with information from Wikipedia 😂. 

He can tell about all guns listed in inventory from Wikipedia 😁

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2 | Haha Haha:
3


----------



## MastanKhan

Zulfiqar said:


> Some questions.
> 
> How many guns are usually in 203 mm regiments. 12 or 18?
> 
> What about 155 mm SP ones. 12 or 18?
> 
> What about MLRS? How many trucks per regt?
> 
> Just wanted to sum up assets at disposal to each division for my orbat day dreaming.


Hi,

These are very pointed questions----. Why are you so keen on knowing the numbers?

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.
SH-15: Artillery Firepower

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Tipu7

Signalian said:


> Yes he is an enthusiastic teenager who posts on PDF with information from Wikipedia 😂.
> 
> He can tell about all guns listed in inventory from Wikipedia 😁


And he laughs at other posts to look cool 🤣

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## PanzerKiel

Tipu7 said:


> And he laughs at other posts to look cool 🤣


Exactly, what else you can expect from a college teen? I'm already thankful to the forum for granting me honorary title. 

I've learnt so such from members here.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
4


----------



## Raja Porus

PanzerKiel said:


> Exactly, what else you can expect from a college teen? I'm already thankful to the forum for granting me honorary title.
> 
> I've learnt so such from members here.....

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## araz

PanzerKiel said:


> Exactly, what else you can expect from a college teen? I'm already thankful to the forum for granting me honorary title.
> 
> I've learnt so such from members here.....


If you only listened to the wise ones on the forum😄😅🤣.
On another note any more information on the Pakistani field gun they were testing? Help appreciated.
A

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Signalian

araz said:


> On another note any more information on the Pakistani field gun they were testing? Help appreciated.


Army rejects what HIT makes  but PA should look forward to the standardization of 155 mm caliber.

The 122 mm can be phased out eventually.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TsAr

PanzerKiel said:


> Exactly, what else you can expect from a college teen? I'm already thankful to the forum for granting me honorary title.
> 
> I've learnt so such from members here.....





PanzerKiel said:


> Exactly, what else you can expect from a college teen? I'm already thankful to the forum for granting me honorary title.
> 
> I've learnt so such from members here.....


on a lighter note, you sound like a horny college teen

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Signalian

TsAr said:


> on a lighter note, you sound like a horny college teen


Appearances and cover are part of the Military training. In simple words, its called deception. Imagine if he was an artillery officer, he would be all meticulous and calculated, but Ordinance Corps hasn't taught him much

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## PanzerKiel

Signalian said:


> h*e was an artillery officer, he would be all meticulous and calculated, but Ordinance Corps hasn't taught him much *

Reactions: Haha Haha:
4


----------



## Signalian

On the way ....wait

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Raja Porus

Signalian said:


> On the way ....wait


5× fld regts


----------



## Raja Porus

@PanzerKiel
FOOs liaison with units only during wartime?
Also in case he is providing support to an armd regt, he gets into a tank right? So is that tank part of a sqn?


----------



## PanzerKiel

Raja Porus said:


> @PanzerKiel
> FOOs liaison with units only during wartime?
> Also in case he is providing support to an armd regt, he gets into a tank right? So is that tank part of a sqn?


Liaison is always a peacetime process. In war, you wont get any time for that. Rather you actually suffer if you havent done it already.
He can get into a tank (FOO tank) or he can remain mobile on any platform.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Raja Porus

PanzerKiel said:


> FOO tank


Is that adjutant's tank?


----------



## PanzerKiel

Raja Porus said:


> Is that adjutant's tank?


Negative. Unless you are planning for the FOO to sit outside on the hull and suffer from strafing runs and napalm attacks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja Porus

PanzerKiel said:


> Negative. Unless you are planning for the FOO to sit outside on the hull and suffer from strafing runs and napalm attacks.


I meant that, does he take adjutant's tank? 


PanzerKiel said:


> he can remain mobile on any platform.


But that isn't much effective, as during the charge by the Guides cavalry, they suffered so many casualties because the FOO lacked armour protection and hence he couldn't coordinate fire effectively. As a result guides ran into enemy tanks that had not been neutralised/struck by arty.


----------



## PanzerKiel

Raja Porus said:


> I meant that, does he take adjutant's tank?
> 
> But that isn't much effective, as during the charge by the Guides cavalry, they suffered so many casualties because the FOO lacked armour protection and hence he couldn't coordinate fire effectively. As a result guides ran into enemy tanks that had not been neutralised/struck by arty.


Thats why there is a separate FOO tank in each squadron.


----------



## Signalian

PanzerKiel said:


> Thats why there is a separate FOO tank in each squadron.


M-113 also ?


----------



## Raja Porus

PanzerKiel said:


> Thats why there is a separate FOO tank in each squadron.


So a sqn is 14+1 or 13+1?

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Signalian

Yeh 16 SP Regt ka M-113 attached with 6th Armored units.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## PanzerKiel

Signalian said:


> M-113 also ?


Nopes, M113s are there for another purpose.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Raja Porus

Signalian said:


> View attachment 878544
> 
> 
> Yeh 16 SP Regt ka M-113 attached with 6th Armored units.


Musharraf's own?


PanzerKiel said:


> Nopes, M113s are there for another purpose.


To provide AT defence to SP?

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Inception-06

Islamabad, Pakistan
Qty – 108 X 25 Pounder Guns (UK Origin) are available in Army stock in repairable condition. Being obsolete equipment, with scarce availability of spares and ammunition with following options:


a. Option -1. Export possibility in “AS IN” condition, i.e. Repairable Condition.


b. Option –2. After necessary repair with *available spares / tools and accessories and limited quantity of ammunition, as one time measure only. No post contract obligation *of warranty, repair, maintenance, logistic support and provision of ammunition. *(No post sale obligations).*
Any query on the subject may please be clarified on Cell No 0333-5672255.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.
M109 Self-Propelled Artillery of Pakistan Army at IDEAS 2022...


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Artillery boys delivering some hot metal!


----------



## farooqbhai007

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593978315588734977

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## farooqbhai007

@PanzerKiel so i suppose its the RA60 CBR that PA operates part of the SH15 package am i right ?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593976174572900352

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## farooqbhai007

PA specific SH15 package detailed.
Pic 1 : Recon / targeting Vehicle & RA60 CBR
Pic 2 : Battery Command vehicle
Pic 3 : Meteorological Vehicle / Ammo supply vehicle

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## IblinI

any acquisition plan for new SPG?


----------



## farooqbhai007

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600955932619702272

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1526253787920334848
@PanzerKiel these for PA ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------

